# 1966 GTO front wheel disc brake conversion question.



## Jeff Heath (Feb 17, 2021)

I installed a conversion kit for front wheel disc brakes.
After breaking in the new system I noticed that at times, my power assist does not work properly. 
( I have to push really hard to get it to stop.) This happens only part of the time. 
After installing a new Summit 4bl carb, I realized that my problem may be a lack of vacuum due to my cam that I have installed. At idle, it feels like a plug wire has been pulled. 
So I decided to put a vacuum canister in the car.
Now for my question.... What location would be best to place it ?

I am assuming that this will remedy the situation. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm considering this myself to remedy the same issues. Other members have suggested mounting it on the inner fender, as the firewall can be a bit tight.


----------



## Jeff Heath (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks, I was thinking of the drivers side inner fender as well but I wanted to find out if there was a standard location.


----------

